

*Secured* Bitcoin URL shorterner   - alcedo
http://paybtc.me 
A safe, short URL to accept Bitcoin payments<p>100% secured
======
calebcjh
Most shorteners relies on the provider being honest. This one bakes the
security into the protocol.

------
alcedo
really innovative !

